# Wagging tail?



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a question? How do your babies wag their tails. Is it up and down, side to side or around and around? When Taco's really gets going it makes me laugh and laugh because it mostly is curved over his back, but is going up and down not side to side like I see most other dogs do. It's the funniest looking thing. :lol:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Chis can have all different kinds of tails they can be straight, have a bend, curl in a circle, curl over the back, etc.... Peaches curls over her back too so she has a high wag. Kiwi is straight so she has a low straight wag.


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*tail wagging*

Smidgen's tail goes side to side, Chassis has a curl in her tail so it wiggles when it wags. We call her wiggle waggle !
Beth Smidgen & Chassis


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xhiwi's goes side to side but get her real excited and it become propeller like lol!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily hardly ever wags her tail (yes, she's an odd one :lol: ) but when she does, it's side to side. Her way of expressing joy is to twirl or crawl on her belly with her head going from side to side (I need to get a shot of that one of these days.) :lol: 

Here's the weird thing (which used to bother me but now I realize it's just Lily's way)... when I pick her up from daycare she doesn't react at all. She barely even looks at me. I mean, I could be a complete stranger. Once we get home and I put her down on the floor, she goes NUTS!!!! She races around the living room, she does that belly crawl thing, she dances, she twirls, she even wags her tail now and then. Weird, huh? :lol:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Rachael that is funny.... She is waiting to get home so she can show you all the excitement and not have to share it with all the others at daycare.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Chico wags his tail from side to side...its so cute because when he gets really excited, like when me or my hubby walks in the door (even if we've only been gone for 2 minutes) his little butt starts swaying with his tail :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

paris wiggles her bushy tail over her back 
cosmo is like a wip and he uses his behind too ...it's like he's dancing
vienna does it straight from side to side  

kisses nat


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah's tail curls and he wags it side to side over his back or behind but still curled.


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Willie wags his tail in a curl over his back...
Mully has different wags though she has her low side to side wag for me and the kids and she has a high, straight "warning wag" when she barks at strangers. (Remember just because a dog is wagging it's tail when it barks, doesn't always mean it's a friendly wag!) 
There's a saying that goes something like "when a dog is barking and wagging her tail at the same time, which end should you trust".....That's my Mully, but I know her body language :wink:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico's tail is always in a tight curly-q and when he's excited, it more bounces or shakes than wags.
When my 2 year old neice first saw him, she said he looked like an ice cream cone! (like Dairy Queen or McDonalds soft-serve ice cream). :lol: 
I thought that was pretty observant of her!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Angel wears her tail in a curl over her back but when she wags it, it is usually held out straight behind her and wags side to side.


----------

